# Help with smell



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

I had a coyote pelt tanned thru a local taxidermist and got it back a couple months ago when i got it back it had a strong chemical smell figured it was due to the tanning process. figured smell would go away with time after 2 months it is still very stong is there anything on can use to help with this?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

A quick shampoo on the hair side, rinse and roll in towels, put a fan on it, and let dry, Just make sure the the leather doesn't get totally saturated with water, or it may dry stiff and will need broken again. Just try to shampoo the hair side, as tanning oils will wick out into the hair.


----------



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Paul I will give that a try


----------



## Jaeger (Dec 10, 2007)

Make sure you keep some good air circulation too...along with the tips Paul gave ya!


----------

